# b12 vs. b complex?



## emily (Nov 4, 2012)

I have an anemic goat and I can get the b complex much quicker than the b12, is it ok to use or should I still get the b12?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

I do not know much about treating goat anemia but I would think you would want iron, rather than the B vitamins (if your goat has polio, then I know the B complex is an alternative to straight thiamine if you can't get a vet right away).  Hopefully an anemia pro will be along soon (20kids I think has some great posts on treatment and you may want to do a search for it).  How do you know she is anemic?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21237  Here is a link for ya---looks like 20kids uses  the B-complex in conjunction with a pretty detailed treatment plan.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 4, 2012)

WE use the B-complex along with a shot of Pig iron.  The pig iron can only be given one time every 3 or 4 days at the most, but the B-complex can be given daily or even a couple times a day.


----------



## emily (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm using the b vitamins along with red cell. Thanks all.


----------

